# Dealing with timedout sshfs mounts

## Letharion

I have an sshfs mount that appears to have timed out. This often happens when things are left running over-night.

Any program, be it terminal or gui file browser, is now unable to do anything useful with that directory. (Dolphin even lists my ~ as empty)

I can't umount it, as fusermount reports it busy, and I used lsof to take down any processes that were found using lsof | grep directory-name

I have added 

```
ServerAliveInterval 300
```

 to /etc/ssh/ssh_config, hoping never to find myself in this situation again, but I still would like to know how

to gracefully deal with it, as my best option right now is a reboot, which seems silly for such a problem.

----------

## elko

I have faced similar problem, too. I have made a workaround and set up cron to "ls sshfsmountpoint" every few minutes. It works but maybe there is even better solution.

----------

## Ant P.

Doing a "kill -9" on the sshfs process when it stops working should allow you to unmount and remount it. I don't know if there's a right way to handle this but that's what works for me.

----------

